# Old English Sheepdog fur in snow



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I figured this was the place to ask.

Snow seems to collect and "snowball" on OES fur from what I can tell in photos online.









Though more compact snow is not much of an issue it seems..









Or are there other factors? This snow loose pretty loose but isn't snowballed. Does the wetness of the snow matter too? Does light fluffy Colorado-type snow not stick the way wet heavy east coast snow does?










Does this still happen if clipped, say, to this length? To any length will it still snowball?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

That happens to my poodle and bichon, too, but not my smooth coat PWD or chihuahua. They do eventually melt out, or can be bathed out, or even combed out. 

How do yo like your OES? Do I need to put one on my bucket list? LOL


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Samwise has trouble with this. It's definitely dependent on multiple factors. Really dry, powdery snow doesn't stick well. Wetter snow is a problem. Pretty much if you could pack a snowball easily in your hands, there's a good chance they'll collect on the fur, too, ime. And fresh snow seems to stick more than snow that's been sitting for a while. We don't get super big snowballs unless Sam's coat is pretty long (inch and a half, two inches), but they collect in his paws if they're even a little shaggy.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait, you got an OES?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I've always loved big fluffy dogs, but I can't stand drool and most big fluffy dogs are drooly. I considered a Bernese Mtn Dog but they aren't a particularly healthy breed. Yesterday the idea of an OES came to me. We're moving to Colorado so I want a dog that's not going to snowball horribly- when I'm ready for another dog which won't be for some time still. Maybe a year or two.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I truly feel it has to do with the air temp too,, wet snow, makes for a wet coat, cold air and icy wind makes for a quick refreeze that keeps collecting more and more to get bigger and bigger.. My CO's get it too really bad and I have to let them thaw out in the laundry room first lol ...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I'm also wanting Eurohounds and Salukis and all kinds of different breeds some day. Had never considered an OES so this is good to know.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

You will probably love Colorado, I sure do. What part are you moving to?

As a groomer and show person, I can tell you that OES have one of the hardest coats to maintain if not clipped short. Most of them have a tendency to matt, along with the snowballs in the coat. 

Samoyeds are fluffy and if they have a proper coat they don't collect snow at all. The only place mine sometimes get iceballs is between their pads. And only if it's a wet snow. Just sayin' :clap2:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

samshine said:


> You will probably love Colorado, I sure do. What part are you moving to?
> 
> As a groomer and show person, I can tell you that OES have one of the hardest coats to maintain if not clipped short. Most of them have a tendency to matt, along with the snowballs in the coat.
> 
> Samoyeds are fluffy and if they have a proper coat they don't collect snow at all. The only place mine sometimes get iceballs is between their pads. And only if it's a wet snow. Just sayin' :clap2:


 I spent 8 years in Highlands Ranch, then moved out of state for last couple years of high school. Then 2 years in Fort Collins at CSU. Dropped out, got married, then next year spent a winter semester in Gunnison with a friend while husband was deployed. Then we moved to San Diego, and during another deployment I went to Colo Springs where my parents had moved back to. And that's where we'll be going now, to the Springs.

I would plan on keeping short, not shaved but I like this (minus the head, I don't like this clip on the head/face)


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't comment on the fur,

But welcome back to CO! You can't beat it here. My parents live outside of Castle Rock, and I'm up north in Greeley. It's always nice to find other people from around here!


----------

